# In the gym PET PEEVES



## Crankin'steiN (Dec 29, 2003)

Post em..... I know you got em...

Heres some of mine...

The guy who soaks a machine with sweat and doesn't clean it up....

The guy who does bicep curls on the squat rack......

The guy who does nothing but talk.....

Let hear yours.


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 29, 2003)

The guy that's a 250lb fatass and thinks benching his bodyweight a few time is the shit.
The guy that took the last flat "bench press" bench to do dumbells yesterday.
The guys that spot you and touches the F***ING weight every rep....I will just about go nuts when that happens. 

That ones getting me worked up...that's all for now...lol


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 29, 2003)

The guy who does nothing but talk is defintely one..
and the guy who constantly  screams like a chicken when he's touches any weight. a couple of grunts is ok but when people in the gym, got there phones out and are  about to dial 911  thats when you know..


----------



## jack hust (Dec 29, 2003)

the guy who farts on the tredmill
the guy that follows you everywere
the guy that will not shut up
the guy who stinks up the bathroom


----------



## Chimp (Dec 30, 2003)

I must be really intolerant because I came up with 10 without really even thinking about it.

1. The guy that won't shut and he ties up a machine in the mean time.

2. Talking on a cell phone.

3. The two high school kids that spend more time hanging out in the locker room butt naked then they do working out.

4. Using poor form.

5. Guys that stink so bad you would think they never shower.

6. The guy that puts 40 45's plates on the leg press then barely breaks his knee and counts it as a rep.

7. The guy with so many zits on his back that they pop on the bar when he squats.

8. The guy that walks around like he's a total bad ass.

9. Spotting someone on the bench when they are trying to bench twice as much as they are capable of.

10. Guy's that don't break their weight down when they are finished with something.


----------



## Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

I hate when some guy thinks that just bc he can load up the plates he can lift it, comes no where close to a full rom rep and lets the his set  up sit there until someone asks about it or makes a comment on how heavy it is. 

then my skinny ass gets under it and does it 10 times   :lol: 



I love hearing this stuff from you guys, i print & post it all over my gym so fuckheads learn.


----------



## Tinytim (Dec 31, 2003)

girls that go to the gym to be noticed!!!!!!!

workers or trainers .....always going up to and talking to chicks...when they should be doing their job.

the dude who still thinks its cool to work ou tin nutt hugging jean shorts

people who when doing front delt raises swing their whole body like a fucking webel

seeing anorexic(sp) chicks on the treadmil for 2 hrs at a time..i just wann grab em and say  your going to dinner with me now!!! 

HS football players who think they are the shit.........i was in band... and i can still kick your ass!!

groups of like 4 or more guys all doing the same work out ............all they do is BS

thats all i have for now


----------



## armani1072 (Dec 31, 2003)

seeing people working out with horrible form, and they get better results than i do! WTF.


people that don't wipe down machine they are using.

people that don't clear the weight that they were using.

people that do crunches on the decline barbell bench.

people that have like three sets of dubbells in front of them cause they are to lazy to take them back.

people that are using the machine that i need to use!!!


----------



## Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

<!--QuoteBegin-armani1072+Dec 31 2003, 05:49 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (armani1072 @ Dec 31 2003, 05:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> people that do crunches on the decline barbell bench.

 [/b][/quote]
 oh yes , i hate that to!


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 1, 2004)

I HATE THIS FUCKER THAT WORKS BICEPS EVERY DAY AND HAS MASSIVE ARMS
I HATE THIS GUY THAT COMES IN LOAD 405 ON THE BENCHPRESS DOES 2 REPS THEN LEAVES AND DOESNT UNLOAD THE BAR(IVE DECIDED NEXT TIME IM KICKING HIS ASS)
I HATE ALL THESE HIGHSCHOOL KIDS THAT GO THERE
I HATE THIS ONE GUY THAT HASNT SHOWERED IN ABOUT 20 YEARS
I HATE PPL THAT INVENT NEW EXERCISES
I HATE PPL THAT ARE BIGGER THAN ME AND WANT TO STARE EVERYTIME I BENCHPRESS AND DO MORE WEIGHT THAN THEM

IF I THINK OF ANYMORE I'LL LET U KNOW


AND OH YEAH I HAE HIGHSCHOOL KIDS THAT WANT TO TALK LOUD AND THEN PLAY IT OFF LIKE THERE WISPERING ABOUT HOW THERE ON GEAR. 
LISTEN KIDS CREATINE IS NOT GEAR


----------



## Nate (Jan 2, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-MYRICK+Jan 1 2004, 06:12 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MYRICK @ Jan 1 2004, 06:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> 
LISTEN KIDS CREATINE IS NOT GEAR [/b][/quote]
  :blink:    :blink:  :lol:


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 2, 2004)

U LIKED THAT ONE DIDNT U


----------



## Nate (Jan 2, 2004)

i put creatine on my corn flakes


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 2, 2004)

I use a 2gram fina kit for my creatine and do it in the glutes......Only kidding guys

Kids don't try this at home.


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 2, 2004)

YEAH ARMANI DONT TRY IT


----------



## Nate (Jan 2, 2004)

Can I ??? Please


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 2, 2004)

NO DONT U KNOW STEROIDS CAN KILL U


----------



## Nate (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm gonna go shut myself in the closet and cry now


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 3, 2004)

you took too long to tell me not to do it myrick. oops 


yeah i use creatine on my cheerios


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 3, 2004)

HOW MANY LBS HAVE U GAINED FROM IT


----------



## Nate (Jan 3, 2004)

creatine or cheerios?


----------



## Chelle (Jan 3, 2004)

the person that hogs up the cable machine to do every single exercise on it!


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 3, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-Chelle+Jan 2 2004, 09:03 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chelle @ Jan 2 2004, 09:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> the person that hogs up the cable machine to do every single exercise on it! [/b][/quote]
 Yes, I hate that a**hole too.


----------



## Chelle (Jan 3, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-jsjs24+Jan 2 2004, 10:05 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jsjs24 @ Jan 2 2004, 10:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> <!--QuoteBegin-Chelle+Jan 2 2004, 09:03 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chelle @ Jan 2 2004, 09:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> the person that hogs up the cable machine to do every single exercise on it! [/b][/quote]
Yes, I hate that a**hole too. [/b][/quote]
 This happened to me last week on chest day.
I love doing cable cross overs but I couldn't that day.  I used the pec dec, which isn't bad, but I really wanted my cable crossovers!!!


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 3, 2004)

I LIKE CABLE CROSSOVERS


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 3, 2004)

I ask how many they have left...then I ask if I can work in....and then if nothing has worked I just get really pissed off and try to keep from losing my cool on their ass.


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 3, 2004)

hehehe i need a golds in my basement. just for me.


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 3, 2004)

I NEED A STRIPPER IN MINE


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 3, 2004)

a golds and a stripper!!!


----------



## Nate (Jan 5, 2004)

HERES ONE THAT JUST HAPPENED TO ME. 

damn, felt like MYRICK for a sec there :lol: 

Anyohow,

Cutomer: yes i would like to join your gym.

Me: OK,> hands a rate sheet to him<

Customer: I see your rates have changed from the last time i was here.


Me: So where you a member at one time?

Cust: yes, i was a member about a year or so ago.

Me: your last name? > i pull up his file<.......  say's here that you paid for a month& enrollment, and came in one time after that, your last visit was 2-15-02.

cust: wow! thats a long time, do i still have to pay the enrollment? (My enrollment fee is a lousy $25.00)

ME: yes, your contract expired a long,long,time ago.

Cust: do i need to pay the new rate or the old rate?

Me: ummmmmm.....The new one. 

Cust: well why, i was a memeber.

Me: You paid for a month, came in once, you pre pay for your time in here, what you do with it is totally up to you.

Cust: oh i see, but i dont think i can afford to pay both.

Me: well when you decide what you want you let me know.....O.K.

HAVE A NICE DAY AND THANK YOU FOR WASTING MY TIME!

thats my #1


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 5, 2004)

SEE I WOULD HAVE JERKED HIM ACROSS THE COUNTER AND PROCEEDED TO BEAT THE SNOT OUT OF HIM AND SAID BITCH U KNOW UR FAT ASS AINT GONNA WORKOUT SO WHY THE FUCK U HERE AND THEN I WOULD OF CALLED OTHER PPL OVER TO BEAT THE SNOT OUT OF HIM. BUT U MIGHT GET IN TROUBLE FOR THAT SO DONT DO IT


----------



## Nate (Jan 5, 2004)

ummm yeah, that would not be good, i woulda got sued and shit and getting sued sucks balls


----------



## Blackfoot (Jan 6, 2004)

I hate the fuckers who put the 25lb plates where the 45s go and the 10s where the 35s go... etc, etc, etc...  They always mess it up.... Why can't they put shit back where it belongs?


----------



## Nate (Jan 6, 2004)

How about the person who puts his towel on one machine his water on another and he walks away.


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 6, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-Nate+Jan 6 2004, 02:17 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nate @ Jan 6 2004, 02:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> How about the person who puts his towel on one machine his water on another and he walks away. [/b][/quote]
 I freaking hate that. i see it everyday.


----------



## Nate (Jan 6, 2004)

how bout the guy that stretches for 45 min just to ride a friggin bike for 15 min.Then stretches for another 20.


I think California needs a Bitchslap Law, you do something stupid, the nearest big dude gets to bitchslap the fuck outcha ass!


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 6, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-Nate+Jan 6 2004, 04:51 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nate @ Jan 6 2004, 04:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> how bout the guy that stretches for 45 min just to ride a friggin bike for 15 min.Then stretches for another 20.


I think California needs a Bitchslap Law, you do something stupid, the nearest big dude gets to bitchslap the fuck outcha ass! [/b][/quote]
 hey New Mexico needs that bitchslap law too!


----------



## Nate (Jan 6, 2004)

hey man, rampant stupidity has no boundries, lets bitchslap the world!


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 7, 2004)

sounds good to me


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 7, 2004)

ILL BITCHSLAP ALL U FUCKERS


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 7, 2004)

you wish


----------



## Nate (Jan 7, 2004)

get to slappin then suckafish!


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 8, 2004)

when i ask a girl out from the gym and she says "NO"</li>

when i ask a girl out from the gym and she syas "YES", but turns out to be a psycho fatal attraction lookinf for a daddy, that like to slash tires and hide out in the bushes at my house</li>

having to get a restraining order for a girl that i asked out from the gym</li>

having to go to therapy for asking a psycho girl out at the gym</li>


----------



## Nate (Jan 8, 2004)

ok heres what ya do, take your right index finger and put it in the corner of your eye......now push real hard.......repeat process on left eye......there, everything is fine :blink:


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 8, 2004)

my eye or her eye?


----------



## Nate (Jan 8, 2004)

do it to eachother and take pics


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 8, 2004)

f that i have nightmares about her. it is really bad. i cought her watching me when i came to work a couple of times.


----------



## Nate (Jan 8, 2004)

Give her crabs or herpes or something , she'll leave ya alone


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 8, 2004)

i don't talk to her anymore. 


dude i am serious bout all this it is really happening!


----------



## Nate (Jan 8, 2004)

and i'm serious about the crabs and herpes, collect them and track her down....


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 8, 2004)

lol.


----------



## Nate (Jan 8, 2004)

no seriuosly  don't be afraid of that chick, give a pic of MYRICK to her and let him deal with it


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 8, 2004)

U FUCKERS ARE INFATUATED WITH ME BUNCH OF FAGS


----------



## Nate (Jan 8, 2004)

i'm just tryion to get you a solid loyal girlfriend bro


----------

